# Blackberry 8820 - Spinning Hourglass of death



## BigHaus (Aug 18, 2003)

Installed googlemaps on the BB 8820. About a week later got the spinning hour glass which will not go away. Tried ALT SHIFT DEL without success. Removed battery without success. Installed and ran JL_Cmder without success. Uninstalled and re-installed desktop manager and BB software without success. Spinning hourglass remains and will not go away.

Any ideas how to set the BB to factory default?


----------



## moniker127 (May 17, 2008)

What you are going to want to do is perform a wipe on the device with JL_cmder.

1. Download and install Jl_Cmder to your PC. http://www.blackberryfreaks.com/JL_Cmder.html

2. Make sure all you data, contacts ect are backed up before proceeding! This will wipe everything off of the device

3. Make sure you have both Desktop Manager and the Handheld OS installed on your PC. (if you need them then download them from here: http://na.blackberry.com/eng/support/downloads/#tab_tab_desktop

4. Plug the device into the PC and make sure Desktop Manager is closed

5. Wipe the device using Jl_Cmder

6. The device will reboot to a white screen

7. Plug the device back into the PC and remove the battery

8. Open Desktop Manager and select Application Loader

9. Install the OS and follow the prompts and selections


----------



## moniker127 (May 17, 2008)

If that does not work:

1. Start a Command Prompt in DOS from the PC (Start >> All Programs >> Accessories >> Command Prompt)
From *C:\* prompt type:

cd Program Files <hit enter>
cd Common Files <hit enter>
cd Research In Motion <hit enter>
cd AppLoader <hit enter>

2. Change the directory to: *C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\AppLoader*

3. Make sure Desktop Manager is *not* running

4. Connect BlackBerry to the PC

5. Enter the following command in the Command Prompt window:
*loader.exe /nojvm*

6. The Application Loader Wizard window will open

7. Click on Next

8. You will get a drop down list with the COM ports and one USB port entry

9. Select the one which says *USB:UNKNOWN*

10. The loader should now connect to your device and you will be able to reinstall the OS


----------

